# Notice of interest



## Rufus Teague (Sep 8, 2016)

When civil service sends out a notice of interest to applicants for a towns police department. Do they send it out to everyone? 
I'm trying to figure it out if its worth responding and showing up to sign the list because I've heard sometimes they have 50 names for like 1 job.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

No I wouldn't bother responding. Don't waste your time.


----------



## 9C1Impala (Sep 4, 2005)

Got one for the town I was living in, went down and signed the list. Never heard another word.


----------

